

ReadyForZero Raises $260K To Help Cleanse Consumers Of Credit Card Debt - moses1400
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/28/readyforzero-raises-260k-to-help-cleanse-consumers-of-credit-card-debt/

======
newy
congrats to rod and ignacio. lots of opportunity here to clean up this
industry.

